# "Female Growers Group"



## tcbud (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello, I am tcbud and while gardening this summer three or four women here started talking about starting a "Female Growers Group" here at MP.  With SmokingMoms help we got the group formed.  It came to my attention yesterday that I must accept or deny membership in this group.  I had no idea, and wish to appologize again to the women who waited so long to become members.

As of now we have no agenda for the group beyond being woman as members.  If you would like to join please do so in the group memberships part of this site.  If you are male and wish to join I wont stop you but as I said, it is a Womans group.  Somehow Painterdude became a member without my accepting him, so he is IN the group and wishes to stay.

I will in future try to stay on top of accepting members.
Also, if you have any ideas or suggestions about what we can do with this group (beyond recognizing women as growers) give me a PM and we can talk.  I think a forum would be a good start, but as I am new to this, I have not approached MP on this yet.

Thanks for your time.
tcbud


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey tc, I know I haven't been much help, sorry about that.

But what exactly happens when we become a member of the female growers group?  There's not a forum just for us, so I don't understand the benefit.  

If a forum was created, I could see the men saying, "Where's the mens group".   

Just trying to get a feel of what its all supposed to be about.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 26, 2008)

Thats just silly!!!!

Why dont we make a "Mens Growers Group" and totally speerate the forum.

Just out of curiosity what as women growers would you talk about that would not benefit the rest of us. This is a "Growing forumn" ....

Pretty sexist if you ask me.....Been here a long time and really dont like the direction this forum is taking.....

While we are at it why dont we create a catholic growers group, and a muslim growers group, and a homosexual growers group, the list is endless.....


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 26, 2008)

I wouldn't have a problem with the ladies having their own forum. I know how you gals like to talk without us listening sometimes. How many female growers are here on the forums?


> Been here a long time and really dont like the direction this forum is taking.


I've seen other forums do similar things for the female growers...it didn't result in a catastrophic demise of the forum.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

Actually New 2 Chronic- we are quite outnumbered by men here.    Not that thats a bad thing...

I am just thinking back on Thorns PMS post.  She really didn't need the corny comments by the guys, especially while PMSing.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 26, 2008)

I guess the group reccognizes women as growers.  As I said, a few of us started talking about it last summer.  One comment was "the men dont beleive I am female and I can grow".  So, I saw the group memberships and started asking you questions about it.  I asked the women I was talking to if they would join, and if they were interested, they said yes......
so here we are
not sure where to go past just the reccognition of growing and being female.
I did think a thread of buds/plants grown by women might be fun.  Other than that, I also have no idea where this group is going.  But "getting there is half the fun" I always say.  Where ever "there" is.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 26, 2008)

Unfortunately, we all do live in a male dominated society.

I refuse to be a part of gender roles, but I would like to encourage females to grow as much as possible. 

In Santa Cruz we have Wamm. First time I have ever seen woman go before man in ANY title.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 26, 2008)

Thats just the point SM. I thought this was a "Marijuana Growing forumn" If you get a stab or two because of a comment you made get over it....its a forum, if you think that men dont take stabs at each other on things like that your wrong. I can list out tons of comments that men have said then taken heat  over.... Its all in fun i assure you and part of being in a community.....I would hope "everyone" and not just MEN understad this....

So now because a woman got a little flack over her time of month comment which she introduced into a forumn women want thier own space? Femminisim at its finest i tell you....


----------



## tcbud (Nov 26, 2008)

Okay, Not SEXIST at all!
The group is open to men if they want to join
look at the membership
Painterdude is a member, he says he is male.

I believe I said in the first post, I would not stop men from joining.

AND we do NOT have a forum for women, just thinking of asking MP about forming one.  Have NOT approached him yet about it.  And if there is objections to it, as I see, I prolly wont even ask.

and....
along lines of discrimination
Bong hitters club
dont you have to show a pic of a bong to join?????
lol....
remember we are here for fun...anyway I am.
wont be arguing with anyone,
have to go do some "womens work" now
lol....
got company comming for the holiday....
Happy Thanksgiving to all.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> Femminisim at its finest i tell you....


 
:spit: 

Are you serious?

Is your manhood feeling threatened here or something?


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 26, 2008)

Okay so my question is......and im about to piss off all the ladies but it has to be said....

So being a "Female" grower is different than a "Man" grower and the women want recognition for such??????:holysheep: 

How does you being female rate special recognition and me as a man does not?


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 26, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> Femminisim at its finest i tell you....



Careful..

I have been banned from other sites for my reactions to statements like this.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 26, 2008)

No manhood is not threatened in the least bit.... Just find it interesting that women want special recognition....

You want to keep in true frm for the forum,,, recognize ALL growers and not single out the sexes.....Female growers can do just as well if not better than any man here.....

So wait... you want a group called "Female Growers Group" and you dont care if men join? Whats the point?


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm just tired of everyone assuming i'm a dude.  :joint4: that's why i wanted to be a part of the female growers group.  Whatever else happens with it, at least I'm a member


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Nov 26, 2008)

I gotta agree with new2chronic on this one.  Why do people choose to segregate themselves?  I don't really care one way or another, but whenever a group who wants to be treated as equals start there "Own" groups, that defeats the purpose.  There is no harm done here, because you obviously invited males to join as weel.  But personally, don't take this the wrong way, but this looks like a "Look at me!  I'm a girl!" type of thing.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 26, 2008)

Before I go, I dont seem to be able to thank anyone for their post's in this thread.
So I would like to thank everyone here for their input and comments.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

We could always make you the mascot New 2...hows that sound?

(just trying to make light here.  )


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 26, 2008)

All the more power to ya'll. I think the thought of a female grower is hot! Never met one in person, look forward to the day. Do whatever makes ya'll happy. I would hope this idea doesn't start unnecessary drama. It's not like ya'll (i keep saying ya'll because i don't want to say you guys) are going to plot or do anything negative, just a club like the BHC that is inclusive to ya'll. Maybe something in your signature to distinguish yourself. I don't know i don't see any harm, and i think being that 98% of us are men it would be silly to get up in arms and want "a guys club". Good luck and have fun. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 26, 2008)

I know i;m notorious about saying dude.
but...hate to say it growing is like nascar male dominant hobby 
be proud your a woman and grows 
most of us dudes would be ecstatic about having our other 1/2 to be as into growing as we are. 
be proud of being a feminine grower. :farm: your few and far between 
prolly check out this thread more so than other grow journals just becuase its all the women showing there skills off


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

I really don't see it as any different the the bong hitters club.  I don't have a bong so I can't join that one.  But I don't pitch a fit either.  

(tho I have crashed that thread a few times and said hello. )


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 26, 2008)

SM, yeah the mascot would work....im a dog anyway.....all men are arent we? oops guess well save that convo for the females grower group,,,,,

Instead of starting a sexually divided group to identify yourself as a female grower, i think if you take a look at the signature feature in the user setup you can put anything you want there....

I just dont think creating different groups is the right thing here.... Look at HG, shes a female and her buds kick the crap out of mine.....Not because shes female,,,, but because shes an experinced grower....that should be what she is recognized for on this forumn...not the fact that shes a woman

sorry to single you out Hemp Goddess....just an example....lol


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 26, 2008)

Exactly my point SM. Just like the BHC. Also i always feel like an a** when i call one of ya'll dude or man or something only to find out later i was talking to a female.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 26, 2008)

hey hey hey 

the BHC is "actually" open to anyone, if you note the members that have joined not all smoke out of bongs only- we have joint rollers as well! I have no problem with anyone joining- but we are a bong hitting club so naturally we have bong hitting sessions..... of course, anyone and everyone is welcome to join.

matter of fact its due time for a session !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 26, 2008)

Neo drives a geo said:
			
		

> I gotta agree with new2chronic on this one. Why do people choose to segregate themselves?


 
Because humans are gregarious by nature?

What's the big deal, they won't have any special rights or privleges or anything, why is a fuss being made about this?  I guess you guys insist on iniviting yourself to any "girls night out" events with your significant others as well, and never go out with the guys because "you don't feel right" about it?  Come on.....


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 26, 2008)

Plus i always feel like an a** when i refer to one of ya'll as dude or man only to find out later that you are a female. Something nifty in the signature would help.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 26, 2008)

Just wanna say that the insight provided by all the women on this site seems to bypass the normally confusing ranting of the males making for some much needed insight that is otherwise overlooked, i mean, face it, if we could multitask like women imagine how much better at growing we would be!


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes and its called Bong Hitters Club. Not Male guys with Bongs..... 

I see where this is going.... Oh well you girls start your group.... I just joined.....  I encourage all males to join this group so that we can keep sex out of the equation of this forumn.....I am going to change my title in my sig to "Master Female Grower" so i get special recognition too!!!:hubba:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 26, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> ...
> If a forum was created, I could see the men saying, "Where's the mens group".
> 
> ...



Where's the men's group?  

Actually, I'd rather join the women's group :hubba:


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah everyone join the womens group.... probably more fun anyway!!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 26, 2008)

new2, bro i see exactly what your saying... exactly. I agree, but your just fueling the fire with saying every man should join and the master fem grower thing... let the chickies have their group so we know whos a dudette and give the girls a place to voice thier comments on decorating the growroom.

i mean come on... whats the harm?

I would love to see the women have thier own spot- that turns me on!  :hubba:


----------



## JBonez (Nov 26, 2008)

im serious, for the most part, women tend to take the side of logic, not impulse, making them superior in that regard, very cunning and often overlooked. I used to be a bit of a chauvinist, but my wife has taught me that her opinion counts and when i realized how utterly stupid ive acted in the past, it really makes me think, i mean, how cool would it have been to have a woman pres, we have a black man in office, which is monumental, but he is still a man, woulda been cool to see how a woman would tackle the job, bet she would kick butt.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 26, 2008)

New 2 Chronic, under your name it says "Ganja Growin Techie Dude", you've clearly stated that your a guy, what's wrong with the ladies wanting to do something for them. There won't be segregation, they won't get special privileges, just the ladies want it to be known that they are ladies, If we really wanted to we could join the female club, but what's the point of taking something away from someone when it makes them happy?


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 26, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> im serious, for the most part, women tend to take the side of logic, not impulse, making them superior in that regard, very cunning and often overlooked. I used to be a bit of a chauvinist, but my wife has taught me that her opinion counts and when i realized how utterly stupid ive acted in the past, it really makes me think, i mean, how cool would it have been to have a woman pres, we have a black man in office, which is monumental, but he is still a man, woulda been cool to see how a woman would tackle the job, bet she would kick butt.


 
LOL, now this is just targeting an audience in this thread, LOL :hubba:


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 26, 2008)

I'd love to have a place to talk with other women about my main hobby.  It's like a quilting circle.  You know those pioneer girls probably invented the puff-puff-pass.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 26, 2008)

OMG...I can't believe people are making a big deal out of people wanting to make a special group. People will complain about anything. How will the _few_ ladies that are here having a group, that any male or female can join, affect the site? People need to grow up.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

I think I am in love with cadlakmike1!!!  :heart: 

:giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

And JBonez...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 26, 2008)

Women get special recognition all day here anyway. I mean, who smokes the males?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 26, 2008)

wow ive literally watched this thread grow, that was cool.... and look how many ppl are already checking it out :hubba:


I still think its a swell idea.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Women get special recognition all day here anyway. I mean, who smokes the males?


 
:hubba:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 26, 2008)

Not to mention...we wouldn't be having this convo if some dang woman didn't go through hell to get us here. Women are special. Let's see some of us men give birth...i'd pay to see it.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 26, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> I'm just tired of everyone assuming i'm a dude. :joint4: that's why i wanted to be a part of the female growers group. Whatever else happens with it, at least I'm a member


 
alright... you GUYS that are making a big deal out of this...

*grow up!*... what the Hell is your problem? are they women? - yes
can they be labeled as "female growers"? - yes

leave the women alone... aren't you married or have a gf?... don't you know women yet?  

fer yer information... *I* was the person that told GMCORP :hubba:  about the female growers group... cuz I assumed she was a he  and suggested she look into it...

I was also the person that asked MarP to start up the Bong Hitters Club... that's why I'm # (-)*1*

so if you got any probs with the women of MP doing their thing... direct your bitches at me... 'course... u know how much I'm gunna b paying attention....


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 26, 2008)

> New 2 Chronic, under your name it says "Ganja Growin Techie Dude", you've clearly stated that your a guy, what's wrong with the ladies wanting to do something for them. There won't be segregation, they won't get special privileges, just the ladies want it to be known that they are ladies, If we really wanted to we could join the female club, but what's the point of taking something away from someone when it makes them happy?


 
Ding Ding Ding....we have a winner!!!! and smoikinmom agrees.....

why not just put something like I did to distinguish you as a female grower, seems easy enough to do.... Ill do a thread on it if you want....

Okay okay its clear to me that letting women create a group that hs no special priviliges, and anyone man or woman can join does no harm(we will see as i just requested to join if it is what they say it is)kinda like giveing them a car with no gas.... But hey, if they want thier little place in the sun thats fine....

Thought we were all here for the distinct purpose of learning and sharing ideas about marijuana cultivation with everyone.....Gues i was mistaken.....it has happened before....


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 26, 2008)

This dude would have the right to complain. He could make a decent argument that women aren't special.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

OMG bbp.


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 26, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> fer yer information... *I* was the person that told GMCORP :hubba:  about the female growers group... cuz I assumed she was a he  and suggested she look into it...



aww shucks TCVG :giggle: no harm no foul on your part.  Glad you got my back :bongin:


----------



## JBonez (Nov 26, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> This dude would have the right to complain. He could make a decent argument that women aren't special.



mother of god, what is that.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 26, 2008)

No need to get mad or rude. Their are sections in this thread like coffee table designated to things other than cultivation. The original intentions of this were so innocent, no need to get so offended. The people who are in THe BHC simply put a pic on this site and threw something into their signature. That's all they want to do, just distinguish themselves as women. You've helped me personally before with several technical questions and i really appreciate your input, but why get so offensive about this. I know your a rational intelligent person, I've read your threads before, so why is this irking you so bad. I really don't believe it will promote segregation, they can still sit anywhere they want on the bus, this is intended in the spirit of good, innocent fun.:48: here man, relax.


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 26, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> mother of god, what is that.



He's pregnant with his second child now, did you hear?

That picture is of a guy who was Female by birth, transgendered to male, still has female reproductive organs on the inside, so can still get pregnant.  He was like on Oprah and stuff last year.  They want to have all their kids before his "transformation" is complete.....


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 26, 2008)

btw... *I* was also a member of the Female Growers Group till just recently... when I figured I would show them their due respect, and left....


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 26, 2008)

All I am saying is It shouldnt matter wether I am a girl, or a guy, or a Hermie..... What matters is sharing information on growing and educating people and getting educated.  

Im not getting offended at this all.....

Change my tagline..... hows it look!


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 26, 2008)

TCVG,,,, more power to ya dude!,,, sorry i dont know if you are a man or women..... didnt mean to offend....


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 26, 2008)

lol, glad to see you still have a sense of humor, no harm in your tagline!


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 26, 2008)

> btw... *I* was also a member of the Female Growers Group till just recently... when I figured I would show them their due respect, and left


 
Dude you have alot to learn.... Respect is EARNED, not given just because of sex, or religion, or positions. To get my respect you have be much more than just a person. And you have to GIVE respect to get it unfortunatey....


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 26, 2008)

> And you have to GIVE respect to get it unfortunatey....


Exactly.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 26, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> Dude you have alot to learn.... Respect is EARNED, not given just because of sex, or religion, or positions. To get my respect you have be much more than just a person. And you have to GIVE respect to get it unfortunatey....


 
for one thing... u can stop calling me Dude... u can call me Sir...

and another, my young friend... don't go presuming "you know a whole Hell of a lot more" than I do... the women of MP have earned my respect cuz I interact with them a fair bit more than looking at posted pictures and seeing the odd comment...

all I see from you so far is a childish rant of someone who thinks he might be missing out on something...

I'm done talking with someone throwing a tantrum.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 26, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> And you have to GIVE respect to get it unfortunatey....


 

i know all about that brother 



<-----------


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 26, 2008)

> for one thing... u can stop calling me Dude... u can call me Sir...


 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  Damn thats funny......Sir? I havent called anyone sir in 20 years,,, that was while i was in the armed forces.....oh yeah for 12 years.....You doing the math yet dude,,,,,



> and another, my young friend


 
Thank you,,,, Im over the hilll but you still think im young,,,,,its quite a compliment.....thank you!

As far as respect goes its a two way street. I see you have yet to learn this,,,my young padowan learner....You will one day im sure....

the only one here having a tantrum here is you.... Im cool calm and collected and was talking about the true subject of this thread until you came in attacking me.....


----------



## The New Girl (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi,
  I would like to start a: thinking about being bi, born again atheist, bulimic, anti Bush, cat lovers group...let me know if you have any interest, hey but I'll join the ladies here, and the mens group too!  
Anyone have time to grow some weed around here?


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 26, 2008)

:yeahthat: :goodposting: 

here new girl.....hit this.....:48:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 26, 2008)

I think the way this has turned is absolutely ridiculous. I'm defending something that in no way shape or form benefits me. I was just defending what i felt was right, and the beauty of an open minded forum such as this is that people are entitled to their own opinion and are allowed to voice it. Regardless of how any of us feel about it, we can do whatever we want as long as we stay within the site rules. With that being said, if any ladies are even still reading this, do whatever you want as far as this "club" goes. Who are we to stop you. You've heard several voices from both sides of the argument and the decision is yours to be made. I wouldn't be surprised if some women chose not to participate because such a big deal has been made about this subject, and i for one think that is a shame. I respect everyone's opinion, even those that differ from mine, I just hope moving forward we can voice our opinions as ladies and gentlemen, no need to take the offense on this. Ladies, I hope that you do something to distinguish yourselves, and i hope you enjoy it. New 2 Chronic, and anyone else who is opposed to this, I hope this does not leave a bad taste in your mouths, and i look forward to your further contributions to this site.


----------



## jb247 (Nov 26, 2008)

Personally, I don't care if you are male or female, but if the gals want thier own space, I say, give 'em the space. The only things that I'm interested in is meeting and learning from compassionate, kind folks. That is what drew me to this site in the first place, and hopefully, that is what will keep me here. Some guys take all of this too personally and need to chill a bit.

Peace...j.b.


----------



## Oscar (Nov 26, 2008)

I can't for the life of me remember where the link is to join 'The Lady Growers Group'...........

I'll give 'er a look again....(this time I'll use my glasses)

xxoo


----------



## Hick (Nov 26, 2008)

WHAT?.. this has got to be one of the most rediculous threads I've come across at MP. 
  Mmmmmmaybe we should start a "Whiney grower" group..:rofl:

I don't belong to either group, have never participated in the threads.(I guess that makes me an elitist..).. Though I have looked in on them in mod' capacity. The groups provide no special privelidges, no private forum, nothing. There are no restrictions on who can be members. As far as I know, noone has been turned away from either group. Soooo what IS the problem?
  I don't see any 'segregation', elitism, predjudice, or bias in any manner.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 26, 2008)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> I think the way this has turned is absolutely ridiculous. I'm defending something that in no way shape or form benefits me. I was just defending what i felt was right, and the beauty of an open minded forum such as this is that people are entitled to their own opinion and are allowed to voice it. Regardless of how any of us feel about it, we can do whatever we want as long as we stay within the site rules. With that being said, if any ladies are even still reading this, do whatever you want as far as this "club" goes. Who are we to stop you. You've heard several voices from both sides of the argument and the decision is yours to be made. I wouldn't be surprised if some women chose not to participate because such a big deal has been made about this subject, and i for one think that is a shame. I respect everyone's opinion, even those that differ from mine, I just hope moving forward we can voice our opinions as ladies and gentlemen, no need to take the offense on this. Ladies, I hope that you do something to distinguish yourselves, and i hope you enjoy it. New 2 Chronic, and anyone else who is opposed to this, I hope this does not leave a bad taste in your mouths, and i look forward to your further contributions to this site.


 


well, its only as big of a deal as you make it.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 26, 2008)

If it was up to me, the female growers would have anything they like.

        :headbang2:Female Growers Unite :headbang2:

Maybe they will publish a Christmas calendar :hubba:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 26, 2008)

> Maybe they will publish a Christmas calendar


:laugh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> If it was up to me, the female growers would have anything they like.
> 
> :headbang2:Female Growers Unite :headbang2:
> 
> Maybe they will publish a Christmas calendar :hubba:


 
*I think that is a GREAT idea.  :hubba: *


----------



## painterdude (Nov 26, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I know i;m notorious about saying dude.
> but...hate to say it growing is like nascar male dominant hobby
> be proud your a woman and grows
> most of us dudes would be ecstatic about having our other 1/2 to be as into growing as we are.
> ...



Hey MUTT, since my name is being 'thrown' around in this thread as perhaps the only male member, I must say, 'Right On MUTT'......and for anyone who really cares, TC did contact me with a 'personal' asking how I had unsuspectedly become a 'junior member' of the Female Grower's Club and I told her that I didn't know how that happened.......but......would consider it an honor to be a member since I haven't belonged to anything since the Cub Scouts.....

And another thing I would like to mention, the women on this site have been sooooooooo helpful, generous and attentive to any questions I have had.....and.....also supportive during my 'tattoo posting' episode...

So thanks for letting me in TC......rejection is a total bummer......the painterdude


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 26, 2008)

wow !!!!! i thought i liked to ***** about things ...... guess women are just better at it than men ...lolololol


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 26, 2008)

painterdude said:
			
		

> And another thing I would like to mention, the women on this site have been sooooooooo helpful, generous and attentive to any questions I have had.


plus they have hot avatars:hubba:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 26, 2008)

new 2 chronic,.. hows come you did'nt raise a stink about the bong hitters club ????....whats the difference between a few people who call them selves "women" or "painterdude(lololol, jk)" or "bonghitters"....hell, why not go picket the elk lodge......i for one like my own space from time to time and the idea of "belonging to a group" may be nice for some.....grow up


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 26, 2008)

mangina ????


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 26, 2008)

the only one here having a tantrum here is you.... Im cool calm and collected ...[/quote]

:rofl: u r, r u?... is that why u "pulled a huffie" and left the forum?...

_*to come back as...*_:batman:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 26, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> mangina ????


 

:rofl::rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## King Bud (Nov 26, 2008)

> I'm just tired of everyone assuming i'm a dude.


Our profiles have an "age" section..
Maybe it just needs a "male or female" section?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 26, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 26, 2008)

i just noticed that after i deleted my post , UKgirl's post was missing as well, i doubt the mods did it but just wanted to point it out


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 26, 2008)

Thats cool girls sounds like a great idea. Even though women do have equal rights they should start their own groups so us men reconize their acheivements.

Oh yeah, I hope you ladies don't mind if I sneak in once in a while for a peek like when I was a teenager sneaking in to the sleepovers.(The good old days)

Besides what could be hotter than a group of women with fresh bomb smoke.

Please keep the door unlocked. It will make it easier for me to drop in.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 26, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> i just noticed that after i deleted my post , UKgirl's post was missing as well, i doubt the mods did it but just wanted to point it out


 

no puff monkey i deleted mine because i hadnt read the whole thread when i posted lol and my post didnt make sense :rofl:


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 26, 2008)

i cant believe all the controversy over this. let the lady's have there own thread they work just as hard at growing as us men do. and i love to see female growers doing there thing there are lots of lady's growing some killer buds and they want to let it be known go for it lady's lets see some grows using that female intuition :hubba:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 26, 2008)

actually it made a good point


----------



## tcbud (Nov 26, 2008)

I leave for a few hours to do some housework and WOW.
Guess I best head over to group memberships and approve new2.  And any other's who want to join.  Untill yesterday I didnt even KNOW I had to approve anything.

On a side note, never argued with my husband untill we started growing....LOL.


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 26, 2008)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I leave for a few hours to do some housework and WOW.


Thats what I said. I left for a early thanksgiving dinner,which was delicious by the way, and all kinds of drama.


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 26, 2008)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I leave for a few hours to do some housework and WOW.
> Guess I best head over to group memberships and approve new2.  And any other's who want to join.  Untill yesterday I didnt even KNOW I had to approve anything.
> 
> On a side note, never argued with my husband untill we started growing....LOL.


that would be pointless NEW-2-CHRONIC is leaving the forum LMAO


----------



## tcbud (Nov 26, 2008)

oh, and I would also like to add,
no offence intended to the BHC
just making a point....
I own a bong
smoke out of it too
never joined tho....
Happy Holidays


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 26, 2008)

Excuse me how do I find the womens club. I don't want to jion, I just want to check out thelovely ladies if they don't mind. I'll be a gentleman by the way


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 26, 2008)

oooooo ooooooooo i take that as a kik in the nuts....BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1






 

you BETTER join or ill come over there and give ya a christmas spankin :hubba:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 26, 2008)

I would like to volunteer as the Female Grower's Group fashion consultant.  I don't have any formal training but I know what I like, er, what looks good and is fashionable.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

This has run its course & has been a pretty entertaining read.  tcbud has requested me to close it.


----------

